# Scary Tales 2012



## Tannasgach (Nov 1, 2009)

Here's our prop list:

SCARY TALES 2012

PROPS:
Ghoul reading a storybook to creeped out dolls; book pile - Grimm’s Fairytales, Mother Goose Nursery Rhymes, Aesop's Fables, etc….

1. Snow Fright and Seven Evil Dwarfs – SW skelly and creepy dwarfs, poisoned apples, drape black ribbon between two flying ravens.
2. Little Dead's Riding Hood – red cape with basket of goodies and bugs.
3. Goose That Laid the Rotten Eggs – scary goose and basket of gold, mossy eggs.
4. Queen of Broken Hearts – queen costume on skelly and fake hearts.
5. Hansel and Dreadel – H. in cage with chicken bone.
6. Gingerdead Men – skeleton GB on tray.
7. Knight of the Living Dead – skelly in knight costume.
8. Sinderella’s Slipper – glass slipper with foot on pillow.
9. Ghouldilocks and Three Bears – bears eating doll.
10. Tragedy Ann & Andy – bandaged and bloody.
11. Jack & Jill Dead on the Hill – chalk outlines and bucket.
12. Old Mother Hubbard’s Bone Cupboard – bone cabinet, empty dog dish.
13. Belle in Hell – yellow torn dress in wolf hands, sticking out from garage door, fog, red lights.
14. Crooked Man Walking – half a corpse on walker.
15. King's Blackcrow Pie - crows 'baked' in a pie.
16. Jeeves the Pied Piper – Edwardian butler with trail of rats and flute with snakes in the holes.
17. Sorcerer’s Broom of Doom – dancing broom with Mickey’s wizard hat.
18. Ugly Muckling– stuffed duck with pulled out eyeball, covered in black oil.
19. Puff the Smoking Dragon – dragon with hookah. 
20. Three Little Porkers – wolf roasting pig, ribs, and bacon on BBQ.
21. Little Miss Mummy – doll wrapped in spider web.
22. Not So Itsy Bitsy Spider – giant spider, web.
23. CHumpty Dumpty – cracked egg halves, yolk, brick wall.
24. Emperor’s New Clothesline – clothesline with empty hanger and a crown.
25. Little Fiji Mermaid – Fiji mermaid with red hair floating on pool.
26. Three Blind Rats – blindfold, moldy cheese.
27. Little Boy Blew his Head Off – beheaded boy under haystack with horn.
28. Bo Creep’s Lost Sheep – sheep wrapped in barbed wire on sheppard’s hook.
29. Stinkerbell – fairy in jar with rotting flowers.
30. Captain Crook’s Hook – pirate hook in crocodile’s mouth, bloody hand nearby.
31. Frog Prince’s Throne – frog on toilet with pop up green monster inside.
32. Big Bad Werewolf – wolf mask and hands on dummy.
33. Peter Piper’s Poisoned Pickled Peppers – skulls in pepper jar, poison label.
34. Mary’s Little Lambchop – browned lamb in pan with bugs.
35. Ring Around Rosie – “Rosie’s” ashes in urn.
36. Grumpelstiltskin – evil gnome with hay and gold cloth.
37. RIPpunzel – wig with spiders on skelly head.
38. FeEyesFoFum - giant’s eyeball.
39. Chicken Licking – rubber chicken, bloody feathers.
40. Rub-a-Dub-Dead – skellies in tub with bubble fogger– 
.....Butcher (apron/butcher knife/ body parts)
.....Baker (chef hat/bread with roaches, snake wrapped around rolling pin)
.....Candlestick Maker (bleeding candles).
41. PINocchio – pinhead puppet.
42. Princesses and the Frogs – deviant art princess prints in frog photo holders.
43. Jack Horner’s Thumb – plum with a thumb.
44. Polly’s Kettle – teapot with scary eyes.
45. Peter’s Pumpkin Hell – bloody woman’s body parts in pumpkin.
46. Rock-a-ByeBye Baby – broken baby doll in busted cradle.
47. Malice in Wonderland – creepy Alice doll.
48. White Rabid – bloody rabbit with red eyes, green foamy mouth. 
49. Magic Mirror of Macabre - mirror with face.
50. Jack Jumped Into the Candlestick - corpsed skelly, giant candlestick.

Malice in Wonderland - [bath: red/white/black, strobe, red lights] “off with their heads” sign, hanging shrunken heads, skelly queen in tub, dead rabbit, giant hearts/diamonds/clubs/spades on walls, clocks (time to die), painting the roses red with paint can, chess board on wall, drink me bottles, ‘through the looking glass’ – mirror with shattered borders (clear contact paper), broken glass pieces, skull centerpiece with bleeding candles, skellymingo, key tied on door.


----------



## CycloneJack (Jun 30, 2011)

WOW! That is going to be some party! One for the books when its complete! Already looking forward to the pictures of this one.


----------



## davidsdesire (Sep 4, 2011)

tannas, that sound FABULOUS! I will be watching eagerly to see how you achieve some of these things. I am considering the Sleeping Beauty and Hansel and Gretel scenes myself. Since I'm new to hauting, I haven't done any of these so it will all be new to me.


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Jul 17, 2010)

If memory serves I think Hallorenescene has either done something similar or did a compilation of story book themes over the years. I don't think it's on her page but I'm sure if you send her a message she would happily help you with tips and links to her pics.


----------



## Tannasgach (Nov 1, 2009)

Thanks for the heads up Halloween Lady.  I looked through your 'Looking Glass' album - superb work, absolutely amazing!! 

I'm trying to incorporate things I already have, like for the _not so itsy bitsy spider_, I have all those items. And I ran a daycare so I have things like stuffed animals, princess dresses, etc. I was able to buy a wolf mask/hands, Rapunzel wig, red cape, the beast hands, chain and lock, forest scene setting...all on clearance this year. I'm not really a builder but these props are easy - an empty hanger with a crown, jar of peppers, .. lol 

I think I'm really going need help with the games. Tempt you Fate is always good but I like to somehow incorporate the props into a game or a scavenger hunt.


----------



## Tannasgach (Nov 1, 2009)

davidsdesire said:


> tannas, that sound FABULOUS! I will be watching eagerly to see how you achieve some of these things. I am considering the Sleeping Beauty and Hansel and Gretel scenes myself. Since I'm new to hauting, I haven't done any of these so it will all be new to me.


I also thought of Sleeping Beauty as a skelly with sleeping mask and covered in webs but didn't want too many skelly princesses.


----------



## yank (Oct 19, 2009)

I must say I am not a big fan of themed parties - but wow! I must admit this one sounds awesome...great ideas...looking forward to seeing how it unfolds - as for food you could always cook the golden goose and eat his eggs...


----------



## aliena (Oct 4, 2011)

Great Idea . I really Got Best one thing.


----------



## peeweepinson (Aug 18, 2003)

You may have already looked at these :http://www.halloweenforum.com/members/peeweepinson-albums-dark-secret-pandamonium-shadow-show.html

I had a title called Dark and Secret's Pandamonium Shadow Show which was a carnival that housed Scary Tales for the "show."


----------



## Tannasgach (Nov 1, 2009)

peeweepinson said:


> You may have already looked at these :http://www.halloweenforum.com/members/peeweepinson-albums-dark-secret-pandamonium-shadow-show.html
> 
> I had a title called Dark and Secret's Pandamonium Shadow Show which was a carnival that housed Scary Tales for the "show."


haha yes, I did see these when I was stalking you  but I totally forgot that you did this theme. Creepy cool and gruesomely good job there peewee!! How did you make the giant cards? rofl about the oven in the woods.


----------



## natascha (Jul 21, 2004)

We did Scary Tales 3 years ago, I was Mother Goose - I had a awesome goose purse (need that to carry my insulin and monitor) and my Husband was as his tshirt said 'Jack's not nimble, Jack's not quick - on the front and on the back - Jack didn't make it over the candle stick. and he wore the boxer shorts with the fake butt sticking out of a pair of jeans cut out around the 'butt' and burned the edges of the jeans.


----------



## Trinity1 (Sep 5, 2009)

Omg...why can't you live closer to me?!?! LOL! I can't even think of anything to add to your list...it looks like you've thought of everything! I LOVE what you've come up with so far. It's going to be incredible!!


----------



## Tannasgach (Nov 1, 2009)

Thanks for the encouraging compliments everyone.  I've made a list of things to find/buy during the next year so I guess I'm committed. Things like candy canes at Christmas which I'll paint to look like snakes and gold eggs, a lamb, a rabbit at Easter time. All these props are really easy, maybe a couple of paint jobs and creeping out some things but for the most part it's throwing a dress on a skelly. 

A couple of years back Scary Tales was a big theme, probably because of Halloween Horror Nights, so I picked up a lot of ideas from the forum. Did anyone have a twisted fairy tale party this year that can post some pictures? And if anyone is interested in this theme or Malice in Wonderland you have to check out *The Halloween Lady*'s album in her profile. She did an absolutely amazing, incredible job!!


----------



## cinders (Oct 12, 2003)

I did a Mother Goose outdoor display in 2008. Here's Rub-A-Dub. Other pix in my 2008 album.


----------



## Tannasgach (Nov 1, 2009)

cinders, I was looking through your albums and am amazed by all of the impressive props you make each year!!!  Of course, I'm particularly interested in your Mother Goose props; thanks so much for posting, you've given me some great ideas. I like how you wrote the nursery rhymes on the tombstones, very creative. Sometimes the most simplest, obvious ideas elude us - I bought a bubble fogger at Spirit's clearance sale and was trying to think of a way to incorporate it into the theme next year. Now why I didn't think of the 'three man in a tub' is beyond me,  but it's perfect! And I like how the skellys all have their bath towels on them lol. Love your attention to detail. Can't wait to see what you do in 2012.


----------



## Tannasgach (Nov 1, 2009)

natascha said:


> We did Scary Tales 3 years ago, I was Mother Goose - I had a awesome goose purse (need that to carry my insulin and monitor) and my Husband was as his tshirt said 'Jack's not nimble, Jack's not quick - on the front and on the back - Jack didn't make it over the candle stick. and he wore the boxer shorts with the fake butt sticking out of a pair of jeans cut out around the 'butt' and burned the edges of the jeans.


haha that's great! I was trying to think of a fairy tale character my husband could be but if I start asking him what he wants to be for Halloween in January I get _that_ look. He's 6'4 but I could probably make a tall candle out of a wrapping paper roll then add blood on it and pieces of flesh....... Thanks for the idea.


----------



## Tannasgach (Nov 1, 2009)

Been picking up a few little things for the party as I come across them - Tragedy Ann & Andy dolls for .50 each, a Stinkerbell fairy doll, a goose... I'm just doing a party not a haunt so I can have a lot of little props everywhere. Other than that, I've been doing a lot of paper planning - finished a playlist, just waiting to see what new songs come out this year, did the wording for the storybook invitations and came up with some ideas for prize baskets:

Scary Tales Gift Baskets

Best Fairytale Costume - *_Hansel & Dreadel’s Candy Cauldron Award*_ (cauldron with candy, Halloween treats, Candyman dvd).

Scariest - _*Putrid Pumpkin Award*_ (funkin with pumpkin seeds, pumpkin coffee, Starbucks gift card, pumpkin ale, Pumpkinhead dvd).

Funniest - _*Golden Egg Award*_ (gold basket with Goldschläger, gold candles, golden candy nuggets, lotto tickets).

Best Couple - _*Mad Hatter Tea Party Award*_ (hat box or large tea cup with jam, tea, cookies, rabbit’s foot, white/red rose, Alice in Wonderland dvd).

Original - _*Poisoned Apple Award*_ (red basket with apple butter, apple caramel dip, sour apple candy, apple pies, bottle of Pucker’s sour apple).

Sexiest - _*Creeping Beauty Award*_ – (black/pink basket with beauty/bath products, candle, eye mask, lotions, erotica novelties).

Any ideas on what I can add to the baskets?


----------



## offmymeds (May 26, 2010)

I think your baskets sound great and you don't need to add anything. Great gifts and great names, Love it.


----------



## pandora (Jul 15, 2004)

Wow! Just....WOW! Fantastic theme and I'm amazed at all the details you have already. Your prop list is massive! I can't wait to see how this unfolds....Great job!!!


----------



## Tannasgach (Nov 1, 2009)

awww thank you for the encouragement. When I look at other members albums who have done this theme, their displays are so big and impressive. I'm just having a little house party with a lot of cheesy little props.  I will have some life size figures though: a witch, the big bad wolf, a skelly knight, my Edwardian butler will be Pied Piper and I'll have a ghoul reading storytime to creeped out dolls. Other than that it's mainly just toy props and I'm not sure if I can make them scary enough.

But I'm full steam ahead, I have all the planning done, I haven't actually done any work yet,  but should be starting on the props next month. Will post pics as I go along.

I decided on mini storybooks for the invitations, using some ideas and wording I found on the forum:

SCARY TALES

_Once upon a time….

in a land far, far away was the kingdom of Port Saint Lousy. And in this kingdom, hidden deep in the enchanted forest, was a magical candy cottage. Mother Goose and all the creatures of Fairy Tale land lived happily ever after in the charmed cottage.
Until this year………………………

An evil had crept into the kingdom that twisted and poisoned all that was good. The wicked witch, Escaldofa, had put a sinister spell on the cottage and on all those who dwelt within. Many had escaped into the disenchanted forest but Mother Goose and others remain captive in the bewitched cottage, doomed to live unhappily ever after.

The only way to remove this vile curse is to have a lively gathering of deranged and demented souls more evil than the witch Escaldofa. A foul feast will take place on Saturday, October 27th at 8:00 in the evening at 111 Main Street. Disguises are required to avoid detection by the witch. Assist in saving Fairy Tale land by responding to 777-777-7777._

Borrowing an idea from another member, I'll include a bloody white feather with the invitations since I'm going to be _Mother Gross_ (Goose).


----------



## pumpkinpie (Jul 9, 2011)

Your ideas sound amazing...Im doing Scary Tales this year too...for my awards Im going to do fairy jars (like lightning bug jars) only mine have no air holes...so my fairies will be curled up at the bottom of the jar DEAD OF COARSE and I will add some moss, twigs and a little rust and dust so they look old....oh and blood on the jar walls as if she was trying to break the glass to get out. Here is a pic of the fairy Im going to try to reproduce...either that or Im going to use the $ store skellies and do the pantyhose and glue trick


----------



## Tannasgach (Nov 1, 2009)

That's a really cool dead fairy pumpkin!!  How do you plan on making them?


----------



## Tannasgach (Nov 1, 2009)

I've been working on a playlist for the party using many of star girl's excellent suggestions from this thread - http://www.halloweenforum.com/halloween-music/104519-scary-tales-playlist.html

Here's what I have so far; kind of going for an upbeat pop sound:

SCAREY TALES PLAYLIST 2012

Today was a Fairytale – Taylor Swift
Fairytale – Alexander Rybak
It’s Not Like the Movies – Katy Perry
Fairytale Gone Bad – Sunrise Avenue
The Pied Piper – Crispain St Peters
Genie in a Bottle – Christina Aguilera 
Georgie Porgie - Eric Benet (Toto)
Mary Had a Little Lamb – Stevie Ray Vaughn
Puff the Magic Dragon – Peter, Paul & Mary
Little Red Riding Hood – Sam the Sham & the Pharaohs 
Big Bad Wolf – The Heavy 
Howling for You – The Black Keys
Three Little Pigs – Green Jello

Wicked World – Laura Jansen
Two Princes – Spin Doctor
Kiss That Frog - Peter Gabriel 
This Kiss – Faith Hill
Prince Charming – Jade McKenzie 
Castle Walls – T.I./Christina
Rescue Me – Kerrie Roberts
Ride a White Horse – Goldfrapp
Somebody’s Miracle –Liz Phair
No Princess – Ashley Tisdale
Cinderella – Britney Spears
Hey Cinderella – Suzy Bogguss
Princess of China - Coldplay, Rihanna

Fairytale – Sarah Bareilles
Vanity – Christina Aguilera
Witchy Woman – The Eagles
Burn the Witch – Queens of the Stone Age
Wonderland – Natalia Kills
White Rabbit – Jefferson Airplane
Tea Party - Kerli
Heads Will Roll – Yeah Yeah Yeahs
Brick by Boring Brick – Paramore
Fairytale – Jason Derulo
A Fairytale Ending – The Boy Least Likely To
Farewell to Tinkerbell – Edwin McCain
Ever, Ever, After – Carrie Underwood


----------



## pumpkinpie (Jul 9, 2011)

To make the one above Im going to try polimar clay but if all else fails Im going to do the $ store skellies...also on pinterest they show how to make skeletonized leaves so that could be cheap...this pic is similar to what I would do only I would use different leaves and I would add a torn little dress...I think it could look good especially if shes curled up insted of lying flat


----------



## badgirl (May 4, 2008)

Hee...hee. Some of that sounds familiar. Steal away 
Our Twisted Fairy Tales party was one of our most memorable. I've got some pics on my profile, but wish I'd taken more. We were just having too much fun!
Your party is going to be a blast---I think we should arrange to have all us Florida party-planners on different weekends so we can enjoy each others parties too


----------



## Tannasgach (Nov 1, 2009)

badgirl said:


> Hee...hee. Some of that sounds familiar. Steal away


 guilty as charged. I use so many ideas that I find on the forum, I can't always remember the names to give due credit. But I do try to state that I got my idea from another forum member - eg "using some ideas and wording I found on the forum"...

The costumes at your Twisted Fairy Tales party were great badgirl!! I hope my guests get into the theme and come dressed as characters. 

I need to make it to the west coast one of these times, I'll pick you up on the way and then we can head up to see kittyvibe.


----------



## TheBerggs (Apr 22, 2012)

*Great Ideas*

I am loving all of your ideas so far. I am doing a similar theme this year that is a twisted fairy tale ball... mostly based on Alice in Wonderland. I am new here but plan on posting a lot as the vision turns into reality.


----------



## Tannasgach (Nov 1, 2009)

Welcome to the forum!!  Many of the members here have done a fairy tale theme. If you do a search you'll find tons of ideas. Make sure to check out their albums too. Feel free to post any ideas you have - we all get inspiration from each other.


----------



## TheBerggs (Apr 22, 2012)

Thanks for the welcome. I have been looking around the forum and found some great ideas especially in this post. I just started revising some props from last year and collecting supplies for the new builds and will definitely post photos as I progress. I am hoping with 6 months lead time I should have more than enough props and decorations to fill the house and the yard.


----------



## Tannasgach (Nov 1, 2009)

We love photos!  Keep searching the forum for ideas and inspiration. Some of the members have done an amazing job with this theme. Two of my favorites:

The Halloween Lady - http://www.halloweenforum.com/members/the-halloween-lady-albums-through-looking-glass-2011.html
Cinders - http://www.halloweenforum.com/members/cinders-albums-2008.html

and for the ultimate Fairy Tale Haunt check out Nixie's photo gallery on her web site- http://www.storybookhaunt.webs.com/


----------



## TheBerggs (Apr 22, 2012)

I hadn't seen Nixie's page... that yard is amazing. Thanks for the links. I totally forgot about trolls, gonna have to add one under our front steps, maybe one with vibrating hands to give their first steps a little shake!


----------



## TheBerggs (Apr 22, 2012)

Here's my first project for the year... charred fairy, flame broiled to perfection. I adapted this from a post I found on here by Paint It Black. Simple project that needs a few finishing touches as we get closer to party time, but I think its a good start.


----------



## Tannasgach (Nov 1, 2009)

That looks really cool - I love the feather wings!


----------



## Tannasgach (Nov 1, 2009)

I've been outlining a menu for the party and decided to go with a Mexican flair - not quite sure how Mexican fits in with fairytales but us South Floridians love our Mexican food  -

Scary Tales Menu

Entrees:
Jack’s Beanstock Chili - with onions, jalapenos, cheese, sour cream, salsa on side
Little Mermaid Tails – marinated shrimp 
Three Little Pigs ? – Cuban pork
Hot Cross Buns – rolls

Sides:
Peter’s Puking Pumpkin – guacamole, veggies
Mother Hubbard’s Doggie Bones – cornbread sticks
Poisoned Peppers – stuffed jalapenos 
Cheshire Cat Face – Mexican bean dip with vegetables for face

Desserts:
Queen of Heart Tarts – strawberry tartlets 
Itsy Bitsy Spider Bites – mini cupcakes with web design
Puss in Boots Litterbox – kitty litter spice cake
Cinderella’s Mice – chocolate mice
Candy Cauldron
Jack’s Magic Beans - jellybeans

Snacks:
Mary Contrary’s Garden Salsa and tortilla chips
Twisted Twigs – pretzels
One Potato, Two Potato…. – chips
Princess’s Peas – wasabi peas

Beverages:
Magic Potion – green margarita punch
Blood of an Englishman – red nonalcoholic punch
Poisoned Pumpkin Juice - shots with orange tequila ?
Soda, beer, wine, water

Can anyone help me come up with a name for the Cuban pork? Also what can I make for a tequila base shooter? And I'm absolutely stumped what to use for food placecards. Inspired by an idea from Dead Ted, I'm setting up the food table with a Snow White skelly, seven evil dwarfs, poisoned apples, etc...


----------



## pumpkinpie (Jul 9, 2011)

How about you use apples as your food markers (seeings how your having it snow white themed)....I love these ones with the little sticks for stems






with a little tag attatched to the stem 

Having trouble with the cuban pork...love the three little pigs (but my mind is thinking shredded pork...from the wolf blowing their house and them away...(like a tornado would do to a house)

As for the drinks...havent had much luck on shooters but there is a tequila drink called "All the Kings Men" http://www.seriouseats.com/recipes/2011/03/all-the-kings-men-cocktail-tequila-averna-lemon-port.html

And you could do soaked gummy candies in vodka to represent hansel and gretel http://www.bitrebels.com/lifestyle/how-to-make-vodka-spiked-gummy-bears/


----------



## Tannasgach (Nov 1, 2009)

Thanks for the ideas pumpkin.  I did think of using poisoned apples cuz I have some made already from last years witches party,







but it never occurred to me to use real apples - love the natural sticks. 

Not too sure about that ginger drink though lol. I can't have an open bar at my parties (cause my husband's family are a bunch of drunks) I usually just make a punch with some shooters on the side for people who want to bump it up a notch. Tequila will be the base liquor in the punch but not too sure I want to serve straight tequila shots (cause my husband's family are a bunch of drunks). I'm showing my age here, but I thought of 'tequila sunrise' - tequila, oj, and a dribble of red grenadine, and they taste pretty good too.


----------



## pumpkinpie (Jul 9, 2011)

LOL...tequila sunrise would be great...just give it a scary tales name and your all set...I pop back in if anything comes to mind 

heres a link for other tequila based shots too
http://www.drinksmixer.com/cat/389/


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Jul 17, 2010)

Here is a link to a past drink thread.

http://www.halloweenforum.com/party-ideas-experiences-recipes/52231-vampire-revel-drinks.html


----------



## Tannasgach (Nov 1, 2009)

Whadda you have against tequila sunrises Halloween Lady?  Jeez, thought I had that one all figured out till you posted that great past thread with all those tempting concoctions and where I found this wonderful link http://www.webtender.com/db/ingred/462. That's a lot of drinks for me to try out (maybe I'll invite the in-laws over).

_<Tanna skipping off to buy a big bottle of tequila *hic*>_


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Jul 17, 2010)

Nooooooo, invite me!!!!!


----------



## Tannasgach (Nov 1, 2009)

C'mon down, the water's warm!


----------



## TheBerggs (Apr 22, 2012)

That sounds like a great menu, very creative! I've been debating between doing a fairy tale themed menu like that or doing body parts ala Hansel & Gretel.


----------



## Tannasgach (Nov 1, 2009)

oooh, what items did you have in mind for the body parts?


----------



## ELH(Erin Loves Halloween) (Nov 5, 2008)

I just read your list for props and I want to go to your party!! What do you think you will do for your walls? That is always my biggest issue , trying to make it really feel like the theme. I use scene setters sometimes but I dont know what they would have for scary tales. I already have my theme 80s zombie prom, but after reading this, I am going to do your theme next year. Love it


----------



## Tannasgach (Nov 1, 2009)

Why thank you ELH. This theme was actually my daughter's idea, but I gotta tell you, it's a lot of fun. I've never used a scene setter before but I bought this one on clearance last year http://www.halloweenmanor.com/store/scene-setters-haunted-forest-p-5468.html. I was planning on putting it outside on the garage door, kinda like your walking past the forest as you approach the house. 

The house is supposed to be Mother Goose's cottage which has been hexed by a witch. I found this idea on Pinterest http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=10217 I may put a couple of these faux holes around.


----------



## TheBerggs (Apr 22, 2012)

I was thinking about doing a shrimp cocktail platter in the shape of a brain, some ribs, and sausage for intestines. Something like this...






Last year we did a fleshy cheese head wrapped in ham and cranberry sauce which was creepy and delicious (I will have to try to find a picture) and mozzarella and olive eyeballs. Those were my initial thoughts but usually the menu is last on my list.


----------



## pumpkinpie (Jul 9, 2011)

Here was the menu I planned for my Gretel cannibal buffet...Hansel was to be cooking in a big pot of stew






skin
























intestines




















Heres my pinterest link if you want any of the recipes 
http://pinterest.com/dawnrb/halloween-2012-scary-tales/

http://www.halloweenforum.com/party...-ideas-my-scary-tales-bathroom-game-room.html 

and here is hansel


----------



## Tannasgach (Nov 1, 2009)

Wow, those items look great! I always wanted to try the meathead skull, it looks gruesome. I find coming up with a menu is one of the hardest things of party planning. I bout drove myself bonkers last year with the Witches Tea Party menu. The reason I obsess over it so much is because my husband's a chef and I feel people always expect a little more from us. The one thing my cost-conscious-chef has taught me, is to scale back. "We just have to feed the people honey, we don't have to fatten them up."

I used to make a ton of appetizers for a party but now I choose one or two main dishes and a couple of sides to compliment it. I may cut back on the Scary Tales menu - do I really need pork _and_ chili or rolls _and_ breadsticks? Now I'm thinking of serving pork sandwiches, shrimp, baked beans, chips/salsa, guacamole/veggies, bacon wrapped stuffed jalapenos, some kind of cheese dip and desserts. Everything can be made in advance, either warming in crockpots or chilling in the fridge. Then when guests arrive all I'll have to do is heat up the peppers.


----------



## pumpkinpie (Jul 9, 2011)

Love the "We just have to feed the people honey, we don't have to fatten them up." comment. Seems by the time you do all the prop building/buying, decorating and cooking there is little energy left for celebrating and just having fun. I love your original menu but if it was me I would take the easier way out (wont say easy way cause its still a heck of a lot a work)...Just incorporate a fairytale name like you planned and they'll love it just the same  I'm sure that all your guests will be more than overjoyed with all the thought and work you vave put into it...sounds like it will be so much fun  I so wish I could have stuck to plan and did Scary Tales this year, but I think CarnEVIL will still be loads of fun...PLUS THE UPSIDE IS I GET TO HAVE ALL I CAN EAT SNO-CONES AND FUNNEL CAKES...yummmm....I'll just have to plan on doing Scary Tales in 2013


----------



## TheBerggs (Apr 22, 2012)

@Pumpkinpie - I think I already follow you on pinterest, I'm lbergg. I love your CarnEVIL ideas, that's our 2013 theme.

@Tannasgach - We have set the standard pretty high at other parties, so now our guests just expect a gourmet spread. I wish we just started with chips and dip, and pre-made party platters. We also have friends who are chefs so I feel like we need to show them we can also cook and not just eat out at their restaurants all the time.


----------



## Tannasgach (Nov 1, 2009)

TBerggs, have you seen this buffet man? http://www.halloweenforum.com/party-ideas-experiences-recipes/111876-nov-5th-party-thread-2.html I think it is one of the coolest buffet displays I've seen. Especially love the cheese balls lol.


----------



## Tannasgach (Nov 1, 2009)

Whoo hoo! After months and months of collecting items, I started working on some props for the party. We plan on making 50 Scary Tale props so many of them are small toys, dolls and stuffed animals. The thing is though, at the end of the day, a creeped out toy is still a toy. They do not look particulary scary to me. I suppose you could say they're more whimsical in a Halloweeny way. I'm okay with it tho, cause it doesn't take much to impress my friends lol. But compared to the caliber of talents on the board they look a little pitiful.  I have a lot more imagination than talent. I'll charge up the camera and post some pics later today.


----------



## Paint It Black (Sep 15, 2011)

What fun ideas and so much collecting you must have done! Can't wait to see the photos.


----------



## Tannasgach (Nov 1, 2009)

Be gentle with me; remember I can't paint, draw or build. 

Sinderella's Slipper






yes, I know the shoe doesn't fit and I couldn't find close-toed slippers but they only cost a buck.

The Ugly Muckling






WIP - Jack's Not Nimble's candlestick in the background. 

Bo Creep's Lost Sheep, it will be hanging from a sheppard's hook.








Goose that Laid the Rotten Eggs. The chessboard will hang on the wall in the Malice in Wonderland bathroom.








Stinkerbell








Rock a Bye-Bye Baby's cradle; I know it's not really a cradle but it could be. 








Seven Evil Dwarfs - these actually came out pretty good cause my daughter's friend painted the faces but alas, she left for college last week.  They're only around six inches tall but I already had them and they'll be placed on the buffet table with a 3ft Snow Fright skelly.








Don't laugh - Hansel & Dreadel






They look like clowns, I know, but I'm ok with that cause next year I'll be doing a carnival theme and all my toy props from this year will be hung on a pegboard for carnival prizes. Have to repurpose, ya know? I will also be having life size props but they won't get put out till October. Meanwhile, I have a lot more little props to finish.


----------



## pumpkinpie (Jul 9, 2011)

Oh I love them...esp. the little duckling and lamb too cute


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Jul 17, 2010)

Tanna, I don't believe you! It looks to me like you, paint, draw and build just fine!!!! Nice job.


----------



## Tannasgach (Nov 1, 2009)

pumpkinpie said:


> Oh I love them...esp. the little duckling and lamb too cute


pumpkin, they're supposed to be scary!  But I gotta agree with you, they are kinda of cute. Now any of my friends would see a mucky duck and a bloody sheep and say, "ewww", only around here would they be considered cute lol. I think when I start pulling out the spiders and skeletons things will start looking a little more creepy.



The Halloween Lady said:


> Tanna, I don't believe you! It looks to me like you, paint, draw and build just fine!!!! Nice job.


You are a very, very kind lady and it's time to get your eyes checked. That Hansel and Dreadel crack me up every time I see them, not quite what I envisioned though... Hansel will be in a cage trying to get out and Dreadel will be outside the cage trying to open it; that's why their hands are bloody. I don't know why they're mouths are bloody. But it's all good, it's all fun.


----------



## Danielj2705 (Jun 17, 2012)

I LOVE THEM! 
They are wonderful- you can't say you have no talent  you have plenty of it 
I might just try some of these 
What is the foot in cinderellas show made out if it? Or is it astore bought prop? Cos' it looks really good


----------



## Tannasgach (Nov 1, 2009)

That's the foot from the Dollar Tree; I just added more paint to it. You ladies are really sweet, thanks for the encouragement. I guess working daycare for all those years paid off. 'The Living Dolls' were my inspiration for Hansel & Gretel:









(not _Hansel's & Gretel's Day at the Circus_)


----------



## Paint It Black (Sep 15, 2011)

I like your idea of repurposing a lot of these props in a whole different theme next year! They all look great. Love the dwarfs and cinderella's slipper in particular.


----------



## Danielj2705 (Jun 17, 2012)

I'm a lady now? XD


----------



## offmymeds (May 26, 2010)

Ooohh Tanna! LOVE these! They are all wonderful! What's the baby look like in the cradle? <and yes, it looks like one> 
The lamb is creepy, poor little thing
Stinkerbell cracked me up! 
and you got a great prop on the foot & slipper, they work just fine together. I can't wait to see what else you come up with!


----------



## Tannasgach (Nov 1, 2009)

Danielj2705 said:


> I'm a lady now? XD


yes, a very nice talented lady.


----------



## Tannasgach (Nov 1, 2009)

You guys are the best, thanks for supporting my efforts. One of the greatest things about this forum is everyone's made to feel welcome - from the amazing master builder haunts to the home party planners (like me).  
I have more pictures......

This is what's in the cradle right now, I may get a zombie baby to put in there though.








These little cuties will be having storytime, with a ghoul reading them, "Mother Gross Tales". (I think I'll add some spiders to the troll's hair.)








We have Jack Horner's thumb in a plum (haven't found a plum yet so I just painted a lemon) and Mary's Little Lambchop. I didn't want another bloody lamb, so the brown is supposed to be gravy and instead of vegetables I'll fill the rusty pan with bugs and insects.








I found this costume at Goodwill; I'm putting it on my Walgreen's skelly for 'Knight of the Living Dead'. Still looking for a sword and maybe a helmet. The hanger is for the Emperor's New Clothesline. I'll leave the hanger empty and add a crown.








This is the Magic Mirror of Macabre - thrift shop find, spray painted black, and an old cling.


----------



## pumpkinpie (Jul 9, 2011)

If Im not mistaken I think Dollar Tree has the Knight swords, helmets and shields....It might be a halloween thing but I know Ive seen them there.


----------



## Danielj2705 (Jun 17, 2012)

Tannasgach said:


> yes, a very nice talented lady.


Well, thank you for nice and talented but I'll stick with being a man 

Also I love all your other pics, the first thing I thought whn j saw the baby was, "Kill it with fire!" XD it is really creepy, I don't think a zombie baby is needed, thats perfectly horrible a it is


----------



## Tannasgach (Nov 1, 2009)

Danielj2705 said:


> Well, thank you for nice and talented but I'll stick with being a man


oh good lawd!  wow, you really aren't a lady. I'm so sorry Daniel. I don't know why I kept reading that as Danielle. Please excuse my stupidity.


----------



## Danielj2705 (Jun 17, 2012)

Haha, that's Ok


----------



## Paint It Black (Sep 15, 2011)

Tanna, 
That mirror turned out great. Also, I like the jumbled up baby. And PP is right, they usually have knight swords, helmets, shields at Dollar Tree for halloween.


----------



## Tannasgach (Nov 1, 2009)

I've looked at 3 DTs cause I thought I saw them there too.  No sword, tho I did find a "knights axe" but hubby and dd keep telling me a knight needs a sword not an axe. I'm sure i can find one closer to Halloween and I'll need a sword for next year's 'sword swallower' anyway.


----------



## Tannasgach (Nov 1, 2009)

Remember way back, like a year ago, when I posted that list of 50 props? Well, I pulled it off!  Now remember, I'm more of a party decorator than a haunt builder and I went with more of a creepy whimsical theme. Feel free to take a look at my album. http://www.halloweenforum.com/members/tannasgach-albums-scary-tales-props.html The concept was that Mother Goose's candy cottage, where all the creatures of fairy tale land dwell, was hexed by an evil witch.

I updated the original list - http://www.halloweenforum.com/party-ideas-experiences-recipes/112390-scary-tales-2012-a.html and still need to get a picture of Belle in Hell. Will try to download the party pics tomorrow.


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Jul 17, 2010)

Tanna, Tanna, Tanna, YOU DID IT!!!!  Great job gf! It looked fabulous. I really liked the knight with out pants. (There has to be a Monty Python joke in there somewhere) Seriously though was wonderful. I especially liked Snow Fright and pinhead Pinocchio.


----------



## Tannasgach (Nov 1, 2009)

aww thank you HL.  LOL at the Monty Python reference - at one point we were considering hubby to be the Black Knight of Ni. He went as the chef who baked the blackbirds in the king's pie and I was _Mother Gross_. His outfit was easy (he's a chef), I bloodied up an old chef coat and glued some feathers on it. I didn't want to be bloody because I was 'hexed' not bludgeoned, so I ripped and dirtied up my clothes, wore a wig and added a burn scar on my face. Two weeks before the party I found a petticoat hoop at a thrift shop which gave it that perfect touch, although I never found the time to grungy it up. 









and here's his pie:









I've learned from years past to get pictures of my props beforehand but I didn't take many pictures at the party itself. Most people were out on the patio (I had tables set up) and I never got a picture of my daughter in costume.  We invited around 50 and had a showing of 36, I was happy with that. The food was a hit, especially the Cuban pork and the stuffed jalapenos, and we never ran out of anything although most of it was depleted, except for the veggie tray. Table before the food was put out









Went through 6 gallons of _Witch's Brew_ margarita punch, 2 gallons of _Blood of an Englishman_ fruit punch, 2 cases of beer and a bottle of whipped cream vodka/oj for shooters. I had a medicine bottle of blood (grenadine) to add to the shots and one of my not-so-bright guests thought that was the alcohol and was trying to drink it lol.








Surprisingly no one touched the wine.









We played a Scary Tales scavenger hunt game which went over really well. I put a number next to each prop and handed out lists to the guests for them to find each hexed character and write the corresponding number next to the name. _Everybody_ played, which surprised me, at one point I was the only person sitting down, everyone else was running around with their lists lol. What was especially great about this game is my guests actually got to look at each of the props. The 'Spider Tempt Your Fate' game was self sufficient and played throughout the night, did not need to monitor it at all. I had a cauldron of wrapped prizes next to it and only two were left at the end of the party.

Good time was had by all!


----------



## Tannasgach (Nov 1, 2009)

_April 2013 update (and a wee bit of introspection) _

I was just looking through my HF photo albums, mainly because it's a great way of looking at your props and decorations without having to actually go through 
all your stuff. 

BScary also did a Scary Tale theme - http://www.halloweenforum.com/party...75-once-upon-nightmare-scarytales-2012-a.html. Last year, after seeing what an awesome, creepy job she did with her vision of it that I felt, well.... not exactly bad, but somewhat underwhelmed and and slightly childish about my take on it. Wow, I have an Edwardian butler, I have a wolf mask, I have skeletons...why didn't I think of that?!? I wished I could go back and redo the whole theme. But as I was going through my albums tonight, I found myself smiling - a lot! Then I realized that's who I am. I ran a home daycare for 10 years, I worked with dolls, toys and stuffed animals. And even though I love a Gothic, creepy, scary look, all of my parties and props always end up with a little bit of a whimsical element.

What I love about this forum is you can take the same concept and come up with so many different versions. I like to give some big props to BScary for an EXCELLENT job and her amazing work and to all forum members for sharing their visions of Carnevil, Voodoo on the Bayou, Haunted Luau, their graveyards, outdoor haunts, inside decorations..... It is truly the diversity and individual creativity that makes this such a wonderful community to belong to. I Thank You All.


----------



## pumpkinpie (Jul 9, 2011)

You did an amazing job on your haunt...and you should definetly be proud.


----------



## Tannasgach (Nov 1, 2009)

Thank you pumpkin and I am proud. Really, I'm not trying to fish for compliments, the only reason I decided to post my feelings was because sometimes we may feel a little bit intimated by the massive talent on this forum. I was trying to show the importance of just being true to yourself and taking pride in your own accomplishments. If I can give somebody a smile, a laugh or even elicit an "ewww" - then I did good.


----------



## pumpkinpie (Jul 9, 2011)

Totally agree!!! And I know u weren't fishing...but I still think u deserve to hear them  That being said I can't wait to see what you come up with this year


----------



## Kelloween (Jun 8, 2012)

I agree also! You had a theme and you stuck to it..my minds all over the place! And your guest look like they are having fun too. And for whimsical...lol, my supposably scary scarecrow last year..I was told it looked like one from a children's book..oh well


----------



## Paint It Black (Sep 15, 2011)

Well, Tanna, I got a real kick out of your take on Scary Tales. I also enjoyed the other one you mentioned. I kinda felt like my first attempt at a medieval theme fell a bit short, so I intend to revisit that theme again and add to it because I really love the idea of the theme. My plan was to have 4 themes and rotate them. Then I saw where a HF member has had like 16 different themes over the years, and thought that would be more fun. Really not sure what I will do at this point.


----------



## ANC2684 (Jun 9, 2015)

I LOVE your poison apples!


----------



## ANC2684 (Jun 9, 2015)

Cinderella's shoe is awesome! Ill be stealing that idea


----------



## offmymeds (May 26, 2010)

Tanna, I will be shamelessly stealing your ideas........ 
I hope I can pull it off half as great as you did! 
I am making book type invitations as well. Do you have any photos of yours?


----------



## Sharonr3106 (Sep 8, 2014)

Great pictures! We did Scary Fairytales back in 2013, so just thought I would share some of our pics if there are any ideas other members could use from them
























































Just some of the pics from the party. They include, the Scary Forest which included the witch and one dwarf from Snow White, Cinderellas carriage, Sleeping Beauty castle and dragon, Little Miss Muffett spider corner, a beanstalk which you can just see near dragon we also had a gingerbread house and alice rabbit hole in the entrance


----------

